# Window regulators for 1967 GTO coupe



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't seem to find an entire set of window regulators/tracks for my GTO, does anyone know where I can buy them from? I need everything! Thanks!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

SOCMedic said:


> I can't seem to find an entire set of window regulators/tracks for my GTO, does anyone know where I can buy them from? I need everything! Thanks!


OPG sells the regulators, they are for '66-'67 year. I needed new ones for my '65, so I took a chance and ordered both sides and they fit perfectly in my '65. No fitment issues at all.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Did the regulators come with the tracks as well


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

SOCMedic said:


> Did the regulators come with the tracks as well


No they didn't, you would have to order them separately. I believe they are also available from OPG or one of the other parts suppliers.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Just got lucky and got all the glass regulators and tracks today! Thanks for the lead but I am good to go!


----------

